# Smart Repair Expo 2014 - March 21st & 22nd



## Kara.MTE

The largest recon show in the the USA (Mobile Tech Expo) is coming to Europe. Showcasing the latest technology in smart repair and reconditioning products and services for the automotive industry.
The Mobile Tech Expo is the perfect platform for suppliers in the automotive industry specialising in the smart repair and reconditioning products and services. We have such a wide spectrum of exhibitors from material, tool and software suppliers to training and insurance companies plus of course those in recruitment looking for the best smart repair techs and appearance repair and reconditioning professionals.
Anybody new to the industry and looking for business opportunities or already in the industry looking to add a new product or service will benefit from attending the Mobile Tech Expo. As well as having the chance to learn about the latest technology and techniques on the market, attendees have the opportunity to meet their suppliers, become better informed about the products they use everyday as well.

To Preregister, please fill out the form here

For more information, visit our site or email us.

We hope to see you there!


----------

